# Roller Coaster Tycoon Series



## IanTheCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

Roller Coaster Tycoon (RCT) is a game where you have an amusement park you make yourself. You build food stalls, rides, scenery, and prices! This you can consider educational, because you work with finances, and building roller coasters, how tall they should be, how big the drops, how intense, etc. See what you think!

There are several different objectives (For RCT1 and RCT2 only):

Number of guests in park by a certain time with a park rating of 600+
Number of guests in park, without letting park rating go below 700 (No money)
Number of roller coasters at a specific length or greater
Number of roller coasters at a specific excitememnt rating or greater
Repay loan and get a park value of at least $_________
Get a park value of at least $_________
Get a monthly profit on food and drinks of at least $________

You can choose if money is allowed or not, how hungry or thirsty, angry, bathroom, etc. This only applies if you are making your own park.

See how you like it! It is sold in Staples, and other various stores.

And there are other add-on versions to RCT1 and RCT2, like for RCT1, the Golden Version and the Jewel Case Version. For RCT2, there is the Time Twister Version and the Wacky Worlds Version.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

I loved that game. I stopped playing it because I switched to a mac and never bothered to buy it again.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

I have all of the RCT2 games, but I hated RCT3, and my RCT1 broke and never worked again. I don't even know where it is anymore.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 20, 2011)

I still have all 3 somewhere in my house, i still play RCT3 now and again, but not much really.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 1-3 I actuully played 1 a lot with one enormous park but since secondary school I don't have time. (also cubing ofcourse) And because it started to get boring. I remember having almost 1 million dollars and 4000 guests in one park haha  Sweet old times!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2011)

I got RCT2 in a Cheerios box


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2011)

I re-played and beat RTC 1 this summer, but haven't gotten around to playing it again. I tried an RTC 3 demo, and I didn't like it. RTC 1 4 lyfe. 


Great, great games.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

If you guys like Roller Coasters and stuffz, try out No Limits. It uses a CAD system to make the coasters, but it's much more realistic.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to play RCT almost all the time!!! I have RCT1 -3, but I somehow lost RCT1. Now I don't even play it at all right now because cubing is occupying my time. I might play RCT3 on my brother's computer whenever I get bored of cubing for a day.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> If you guys like Roller Coasters and stuffz, try out No Limits. It uses a CAD system to make the coasters, but it's much more realistic.


 
I tried a demo before, but I never got around to buying it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't play them, but I watch videos of them (and No Limits) on youtube.


----------



## Mal (Dec 20, 2011)

I played RCT2 and I loved it!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought No Limits. It's great fun. Plus, you can download some really cool coasters.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to play this game, but then I started cubing.


----------



## Owen (Dec 21, 2011)

Did anyone notice the use of censorship by the mods there? 

Seriously, don't just hop around deleting posts like a madman, whomever you are.


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> Did anyone notice the use of censorship by the mods there?
> 
> Seriously, don't just hop around deleting posts like a madman, whomever you are.


 
I clearly missed all this. Feel like filling me in on their dodgy dealings?

Anyhoo I never really played one, more watched my brother. But 2, DIFFERENT STORY. Excellent game, many happy hours spent. I was not impressed by 3 though. Just was such an awkward interface. Off on a tangent here but I'm fearing the same about diablo 3 (in relation to 2).


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 21, 2011)

I did was make the rollercoasters so fast they crashed and I drown ppl


----------



## choza244 (Dec 21, 2011)

I loved those games, but then they released the 3rd... the 1rst and the 2nd were awesome.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

The third, in my opinion, is a waste of 15 bucks. Get RCT1 or 2 and get your opinions on those.
Currently, I play RCT2 with Time Twister and Wacky Worlds on to it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> Did anyone notice the use of censorship by the mods there?
> 
> Seriously, don't just hop around deleting posts like a madman, whomever you are.


 
Lol, my post was deleted. But I don't blame them, I was sort of trolling.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 22, 2011)

I once bought a roller coaster tycoon, but it wasn't really that. Just build a simple rollercoaster and try it. 

I remember playing theme park world tho, that game was really awesome.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 23, 2011)

I should post something else: you also get awards, wheather or not their halfway decent, is up to you. Here are 8 that you can get:

Most tidy park
Most untidy park
Worst food
Most confusing layout (I found this out today)
Best roller coasters
Best custom-designed rides
Most dissapointing park
Most beautiful park scenery


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 28, 2011)

If you want to see more, then click here or here.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2011)

So I ordered RCT3 Platinum for Mac. This thread got me started again!


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ya this thread makes me want to get RCT2. I suppose for now I'll just play the demo.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

There are actually cheats that you can do, like so:

If you change a guests name to Chris Sawyer in RCT2, he will take pictures of the park.

If you name a guest John Mace, he will pay double for rides, but I'm not sure if it's for absolutely everything, like food, and park fee.

To see the rest, go here.


----------

